# [xorg] Ne démarre plus après update

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus à démarrer mon interface graphique après avoir mis à jour mon système aujourd'hui.

xorg et les drivers associés ont été mis à jour durant le process de mise à jour.

Voilà l'erreur que j'ai:

```
[    16.313] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    16.313] (EE) xf86OpenConsole: VT_ACTIVATE failed: Input/output error

[    16.313] (EE) 

[    16.313] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    16.313] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    16.313] (EE) 

[    16.313] (WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Input/output error

[    16.313] (WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Input/output error

[    16.313] (EE) 

FatalError re-entered, aborting

[    16.313] (EE) xf86CloseConsole: VT_ACTIVATE failed: Input/output error

[    16.313] (EE) 
```

[edit] J'ai trouvé cette ligne dans le log:

```
(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
```

Pour tant le driver est bien installé:

```
[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  [M]96.43.23^msd [M]173.14.39^msd 304.125^msd 331.113^msd 340.65^msd 343.36^msd{tbz2} ~346.22^msd {+X acpi custom-cflags gtk gtk2 gtk3 multilib pax_kernel (+)tools uvm KERNEL="FreeBSD linux"}

     Installed versions:  343.36^msd{tbz2}(22:20:51 14/01/2015)(X acpi multilib tools -pax_kernel -uvm KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD")

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver
```

Mon ordi a une carte intel comme carte par défaut et une nvidia pour la partie GLX.

Mes recherches sur le net me ramène vers de très vieux posts. Alors is vous avez une idée ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Qu'y a-t-il eu de mis à jour ? Si tu as mis à jour le noyau, n'oublie pas de recompiler les modules nécessaires.

Dans le doute, je te propose

```
emerge -av @x11-module-rebuild

emerge -av @module-rebuild
```

----------

## zerros

Allez, je lance et je post le résultat demain. Ca va prendre un petit moment :s

Bon c'est allé vite sur mon octo core  :Very Happy:  Verdict, même constat. je me demande s'il n'y a pas une régression sur la version du xorg-server ...

----------

## sebB

Tu peux poster le log complet?

Que dit

```
eselect opengl list
```

----------

## xaviermiller

et emerge --info, histoire de savoir si tu es en stable ou instable.

et le résultat de dmesg

----------

## zerros

Voilà pour les infos:

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.2.14 (python 3.3.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.17.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.17.7-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3632QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8074308 total,   5822492 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 14 Jan 2015 23:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo crossdev

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/src/crossdev"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia vesa modesettings" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

```
root@onkyo [ ~ ] :: eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

```
[     4.240] 

X.Org X Server 1.15.2

Release Date: 2014-06-27

[     4.240] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     4.240] Build Operating System: Linux 3.17.7-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[     4.240] Current Operating System: Linux onkyo 3.17.7-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Jan 14 16:23:12 CET 2015 x86_64

[     4.240] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-zerros-2.0-x86_64-3.17.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext4 quiet audit=0 ipv6.disable=1 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[     4.240] Build Date: 14 January 2015  10:35:21PM

[     4.240]  

[     4.240] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[     4.240]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     4.240] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     4.240] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan 14 23:10:30 2015

[     4.242] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     4.242] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     4.243] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[     4.243] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[     4.243] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[     4.243] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[     4.243] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[     4.243] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[     4.243] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[     4.244] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     4.244] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     4.244] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     4.245] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[     4.245]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.245] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[     4.245]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.245] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[     4.245]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.245] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[     4.245]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.245]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[     4.245] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[     4.245]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     4.245]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[     4.245] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[     4.245] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[     4.245] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[     4.245] (II) Loader magic: 0x801c60

[     4.245] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     4.245]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     4.245]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[     4.245]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[     4.245]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[     4.246] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[     4.246] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     4.248] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:1558:3700 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[     4.248] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0fd4:1558:3700 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension Present

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[     4.248] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[     4.248] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     4.250] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[     4.269] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[     4.269]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     4.269]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[     4.269] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  343.36  Mon Dec  1 15:50:02 PST 2014

[     4.269] Loading extension GLX

[     4.269] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[     4.269] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[     4.277] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     4.277]    compiled for 1.15.2, module version = 2.21.15

[     4.277]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     4.277]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[     4.277] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,

   HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,

   HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,

   HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,

   HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200

[     4.277] (++) using VT number 7

[     4.289] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[     4.289] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[     4.289] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[     4.289] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     4.289] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000

[     4.289] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx

[     4.289] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[     4.289] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[     4.289] (**) intel(0): "Tear free" disabled

[     4.289] (**) intel(0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[     4.289] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using monitor section LVDS1

[     4.289] (**) intel(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"

[     4.289] (**) intel(0): Option "Position" "0 0"

[    11.331] (--) intel(0): found backlight control interface acpi_video0 (type 'firmware')

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: LGD  Model: 259  Serial#: 0

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Year: 2009  Week: 0

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 19

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.617 redY: 0.349   greenX: 0.313 greenY: 0.595

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.151 blueY: 0.056   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): clock: 138.5 MHz   Image Size:  345 x 194 mm

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1111 v_border: 0

[    11.331] (II) intel(0):  LG Display

[    11.331] (II) intel(0):  LP156WF1-TLF3

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[    11.331] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0030e4590200000000

[    11.331] (II) intel(0):    00130103802313780a15d59e59509826

[    11.331] (II) intel(0):    0e505400000001010101010101010101

[    11.331] (II) intel(0):    0101010101011a3680a070381f403020

[    11.331] (II) intel(0):    350059c2100000190000000000000000

[    11.331] (II) intel(0):    00000000000000000000000000fe004c

[    11.331] (II) intel(0):    4720446973706c61790a2020000000fe

[    11.331] (II) intel(0):    004c503135365746312d544c4633003c

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  138.50  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1111 -hsync -vsync (66.6 kHz UeP)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[    11.331] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[    11.332] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[    11.332] (II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1

[    11.332] (II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1

[    11.332] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[    11.332] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[    11.332] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 disconnected

[    11.332] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 disconnected

[    11.332] (II) intel(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[    11.332] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1920x1080

[    11.332] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    11.332] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    11.332] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    11.332] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    11.332] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    11.332] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    11.333] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Ivybridge (gen7, gt2) backend

[    11.333] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    11.333] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    11.333] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    11.333] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    12.854] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    12.854] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    12.854] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    12.854] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    12.854] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[    12.854] (--) RandR disabled

[    12.858] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

[    12.860] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1920x1080@59.9 on pipe 0 using LVDS1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[    12.880] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[    13.135] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    13.136] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    13.136] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    13.136] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    13.138] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    13.175] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.177]    compiled for 1.15.2, module version = 2.8.2

[    13.178]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    13.178]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[    13.179] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    13.185] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    13.185] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    13.185] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    13.185] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    13.185] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    13.185] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    13.185] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    13.185] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    13.185] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    13.185] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[    13.185] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "latin9"

[    13.209] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[    13.209] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    13.209] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    13.209] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    13.209] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    13.209] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    13.209] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    13.209] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    13.209] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    13.209] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input5/event5"

[    13.209] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    13.209] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    13.209] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    13.209] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[    13.209] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "latin9"

[    13.209] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    13.209] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    13.209] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    13.209] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    13.209] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    13.209] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    13.209] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    13.209] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    13.209] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    13.209] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1a/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4/event4"

[    13.209] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    13.209] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    13.209] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    13.209] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[    13.209] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "latin9"

[    13.210] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    13.210] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    13.210] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    13.210] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    13.210] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    13.210] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    13.210] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    13.210] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    13.210] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    13.210] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    13.210] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    13.210] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    13.210] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    13.210] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[    13.210] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "latin9"

[    13.210] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[    13.210] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.210] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.210] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    13.210] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    13.210] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    13.210] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    13.210] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    13.210] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    13.210] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[    13.210] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[    13.210] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    13.210] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[    13.210] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    13.210] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    13.210] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    13.210] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[    13.210] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "latin9"

[    13.211] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[    13.211] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    13.211] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event6)

[    13.211] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    13.211] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    13.211] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    13.211] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    13.211] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    13.211] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    13.211] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    13.211] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    13.211] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6/event6"

[    13.211] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[    13.211] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    13.211] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    13.211] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[    13.211] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "latin9"

[    13.211] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/event7)

[    13.211] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    13.211] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    13.211] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    13.211] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    13.211] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    13.213] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.213]    compiled for 1.15.2, module version = 1.7.4

[    13.213]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    13.213]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[    13.213] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad'

[    13.213] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events

[    13.213] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

[    17.330] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: x-axis range 0 - 2436 (res 0)

[    17.330] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: y-axis range 0 - 1044 (res 0)

[    17.330] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    17.330] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    17.330] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: buttons: left right double triple

[    17.330] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0xe

[    17.330] (**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

[    17.330] (**) Option "CornerCoasting" "1"

[    17.330] (**) Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"

[    17.330] (**) Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1"

[    17.330] (**) Option "RBCornerButton" "9"

[    17.330] (**) Option "LBCornerButton" "8"

[    17.330] (**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

[    17.330] (**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

[    17.330] (**) Option "TapButton3" "3"

[    17.330] (**) Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

[    17.330] (**) Option "CircScrollTrigger" "7"

[    17.330] (**) Option "MinSpeed" "0.5"

[    17.330] (**) Option "MaxSpeed" "1.0"

[    17.330] (**) Option "AccelFactor" "0.075"

[    17.330] (**) Option "CoastingSpeed" "8"

[    17.330] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found

[    17.330] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events

[    17.410] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input12/event7"

[    17.410] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 12)

[    17.410] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.0

[    17.410] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 2.00

[    17.410] (**) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.075

[    17.410] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    17.410] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    17.410] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    17.410] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    17.410] (--) synaptics: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: touchpad found

[    17.411] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    17.411] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[    17.411] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event8)

[    17.411] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    17.411] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    17.851] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[    17.851] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[    17.851] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    17.851] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Close

[    17.851] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    17.851] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[    17.851] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    17.851] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Close

[    17.851] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    17.851] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Close

[    17.851] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    17.851] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[    17.851] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    17.852] 6 XSELINUXs still allocated at reset

[    17.852] SCREEN: 0 objects of 264 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] DEVICE: 0 objects of 96 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] CLIENT: 0 objects of 120 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] WINDOW: 0 objects of 80 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] PIXMAP: 1 objects of 48 bytes = 48 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] GC: 4 objects of 88 bytes = 352 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] CURSOR: 1 objects of 8 bytes = 8 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] TOTAL: 6 objects, 408 bytes, 0 allocs

[    17.852] 1 PIXMAPs still allocated at reset

[    17.852] PIXMAP: 1 objects of 48 bytes = 48 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] GC: 4 objects of 88 bytes = 352 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] CURSOR: 1 objects of 8 bytes = 8 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] TOTAL: 6 objects, 408 bytes, 0 allocs

[    17.852] 4 GCs still allocated at reset

[    17.852] GC: 4 objects of 88 bytes = 352 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] CURSOR: 1 objects of 8 bytes = 8 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] TOTAL: 5 objects, 360 bytes, 0 allocs

[    17.852] 1 CURSORs still allocated at reset

[    17.852] CURSOR: 1 objects of 8 bytes = 8 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] TOTAL: 1 objects, 8 bytes, 0 allocs

[    17.852] 1 CURSOR_BITSs still allocated at reset

[    17.852] GLYPH: 0 objects of 24 bytes = 0 total bytes 0 private allocs

[    17.852] TOTAL: 0 objects, 0 bytes, 0 allocs

[    17.853] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    17.853] (EE) xf86OpenConsole: VT_ACTIVATE failed: Input/output error

[    17.853] (EE) 

[    17.853] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    17.853] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    17.853] (EE) 

[    17.853] (WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Input/output error

[    17.853] (WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Input/output error

[    17.853] (EE) 

FatalError re-entered, aborting

[    17.853] (EE) xf86CloseConsole: VT_ACTIVATE failed: Input/output error

[    17.853] (EE)
```

Voilà ....

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu as une double carte intel/nvidia ?

C'est ta carte Intel qui prend le dessus, apparemment, et donc il y a confit par rapport à "eselect opengl".

Il faudra que tu creuse la question du "vga switcheroo".

Perso, je ne me suis pas cassé la tête (config intel/ATI), je suis tout le temps sur Intel car pas besoin de 3D.

----------

## zerros

non mais il doit y avoir eu une régression car ça marchait correctement avant la mise à jour.

Je vais essayer de repasser sur la version précédente d'xorg pour voir ce que ça donne.

----------

## xaviermiller

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Driver_with_Optimus_Laptops

Je ne pense pas à une régression, mais des versions incompatibles.

----------

## zerros

Je vais d'abord essayer de downgrader la vesion de nvidia-drivers et ensuite xorg-server. Mais je ne pourrai tester que ce soir.

En attendant, je fais du startx pour démarrer ma session sans GLX

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie plutôt de définir VIDEO_CARDS dans ton make.conf   :Exclamation: 

----------

## zerros

C'est déjà le cas:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia vesa modesettings"
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Au temps pour moi.

Mais dans le log de X.org, c'est la carte Intel qui prend le dessus. Jette un oeil sur le lien Wiki que j'ai donné pour vérifier que tout est en ordre.

----------

## zerros

oui c'est normal que ce soit la carte intel qui prenne le dessus. C'est la carte principale. La nvidia est censée être utilisée pour l’accélération 3D.

Jusqu'à présent ça fonctionnait comme ça. La techno optimus est une vraie prise de tête quand même sur linux !

----------

## xaviermiller

Apparemment, il faudrait downgrader

----------

## zerros

oui, c'est ce que j pensais faire ce soir. Par contre il fonctionnait avec le 3.17.7. Je pense que ça vient du package nvidia ou du xorg-server

----------

## sebB

C'est quoi ta carte?

lspci | grep VGA

Peux-tu poster aussi ton xorg.conf

----------

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'ai mis un peu de temps pour faire tous les tests et je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre le problème. Après les downgrade + mon ancienne conf, le problème reste le même.

Je suis donc revenu sur les dernnières vesions mais en utilisant des conf trouvées sur le net et sur des forums. Toujours impossible de démarrer xorg correctement (no screen found).

Voici les dernières infos:

mon ~/.xinitrc

```
xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0

xrandr --setprovideroutputsource 0x45 0x2b0 

xrandr --output LVDS-0 --on 

xrandr --auto

exec i3
```

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout" 

   Identifier "layout" 

   Screen 0 "nvidia" 

   Inactive "intel" 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier "nvidia" 

   Driver "nvidia" 

   BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "nvidia" 

   Device "nvidia" 

   # Uncomment this line if your computer has no display devices connected to 

   # the NVIDIA GPU.  Leave it commented if you have display devices 

   # connected to the NVIDIA GPU that you would like to use. 

   # Option "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration"

   # Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier "intel" 

   Driver "modesetting" 

   BusID "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "intel" 

   Device "intel" 

EndSection
```

emerge--info

```
Portage 2.2.14 (python 3.3.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.17.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.17.7-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3632QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8074308 total,   6749168 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Jan 2015 23:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.4

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo crossdev

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/src/crossdev"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia vesa modesettings" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

lspci | grep VGA

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GTX 660M] (rev a1)
```

log xorg:

```
[   117.966] 

X.Org X Server 1.15.2

Release Date: 2014-06-27

[   117.971] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   117.972] Build Operating System: Linux 3.17.7-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   117.974] Current Operating System: Linux onkyo 3.17.7-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Jan 14 16:23:12 CET 2015 x86_64

[   117.974] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-zerros-2.0-x86_64-3.17.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext4 quiet audit=0 ipv6.disable=1 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[   117.977] Build Date: 16 January 2015  04:57:38PM

[   117.979]  

[   117.980] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[   117.984]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   117.984] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   117.991] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan 24 12:17:09 2015

[   117.993] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   117.995] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   117.996] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   117.997] (==) ServerLayout "layout"

[   117.997] (**) |-->Screen "nvidia" (0)

[   117.997] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   117.997] (**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

[   117.997] (==) No monitor specified for screen "nvidia".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   117.997] (**) |-->Inactive Device "intel"

[   117.997] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   117.997] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   117.997] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   117.997] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   117.997]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   117.997] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   117.997]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   117.997] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   117.997]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   117.997] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   117.997]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   117.997]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   117.997] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   117.997]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   117.997]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   117.997] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   117.997] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   117.997] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   117.997] (II) Loader magic: 0x801c60

[   117.997] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   117.997]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   117.997]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[   117.997]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[   117.997]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[   117.997] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[   117.998] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   117.999] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:1558:3700 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[   118.000] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0fd0:1558:3700 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   118.001] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   118.003] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   118.005] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   118.007] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   118.009] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   118.010] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   118.012] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   118.014] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   118.016] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   118.017] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   118.019] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   118.021] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   118.022] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   118.024] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   118.025] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   118.027] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   118.029] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   118.030] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   118.032] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   118.034] Initializing built-in extension Present

[   118.035] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[   118.037] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   118.039] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   118.040] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   118.042] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   118.044] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   118.046] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   118.047] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   118.047] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   118.048] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   118.060] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   118.060]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   118.060]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   118.060] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  343.36  Mon Dec  1 15:50:02 PST 2014

[   118.062] Loading extension GLX

[   118.062] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   118.062] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   118.063] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   118.063]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   118.063]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   118.063] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[   118.063] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[   118.063] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   118.063]    compiled for 1.15.2, module version = 0.8.1

[   118.063]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   118.063]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[   118.063] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  343.36  Mon Dec  1 15:28:39 PST 2014

[   118.063] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   118.063] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[   118.063] (--) using VT number 2

[   118.076] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   118.076] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   118.076] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   118.076] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   118.076]    compiled for 1.15.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   118.076]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   118.076] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   118.076] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   118.076] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   118.077] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   118.077]    compiled for 1.15.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   118.077]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   118.077] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   118.077] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   118.077] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   118.077] (II) modesetting(1): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[   118.077] (II) modesetting(G0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[   118.077] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[   118.077] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[   118.077] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "nvidia" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[   118.077] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   118.077] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   118.077] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   118.077] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   118.077] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"

[   118.078] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[   118.078] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" set to "none"; enabling NoScanout

[   118.078] (**) NVIDIA(0):     mode

[   118.218] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.  Please

[   118.218] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     check your system's kernel log for additional error

[   118.218] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     messages and refer to Chapter 8: Common Problems in the

[   118.218] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     README for additional information.

[   118.218] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

[   118.218] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failing initialization of X screen 0

[   118.218] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

[   118.218] (II) UnloadSubModule: "wfb"

[   118.218] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fb"

[   118.218] (==) modesetting(G0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   118.218] (==) modesetting(G0): RGB weight 888

[   118.218] (==) modesetting(G0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   118.218] (II) modesetting(G0): ShadowFB: preferred YES, enabled YES

[   118.218] (II) modesetting(G0): Output LVDS-1-0 has no monitor section

[   118.219] (II) modesetting(G0): Output VGA-1-0 has no monitor section

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Output HDMI-1-0 has no monitor section

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Output DisplayPort-1-0 has no monitor section

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output LVDS-1-0

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer: LGD  Model: 259  Serial#: 0

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Year: 2009  Week: 0

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID Version: 1.3

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Digital Display Input

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 19

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Gamma: 2.20

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): redX: 0.617 redY: 0.349   greenX: 0.313 greenY: 0.595

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): blueX: 0.151 blueY: 0.056   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported detailed timing:

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): clock: 138.5 MHz   Image Size:  345 x 194 mm

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1111 v_border: 0

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0):  LG Display

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0):  LP156WF1-TLF3

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID (in hex):

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0):    00ffffffffffff0030e4590200000000

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0):    00130103802313780a15d59e59509826

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0):    0e505400000001010101010101010101

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0):    0101010101011a3680a070381f403020

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0):    350059c2100000190000000000000000

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0):    00000000000000000000000000fe004c

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0):    4720446973706c61790a2020000000fe

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0):    004c503135365746312d544c4633003c

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS-1-0

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  138.50  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1111 -hsync -vsync (66.6 kHz eP)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x120.1  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "960x720"x120.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "928x696"x120.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "896x672"x120.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x120.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "700x525"x120.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x512"x120.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x120.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "512x384"x120.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x120.6   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x112.7   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[   118.220] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "320x240"x120.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[   118.222] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output VGA-1-0

[   118.222] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output HDMI-1-0

[   118.222] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output DisplayPort-1-0

[   118.222] (II) modesetting(G0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   118.222] (==) modesetting(G0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[   118.222] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   118.222] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   118.222] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   118.222] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   118.222]    compiled for 1.15.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   118.222]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   118.222] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[   118.222] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[   118.222] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[   118.223] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   118.223]    compiled for 1.15.2, module version = 1.1.0

[   118.223]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   118.223] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

[   118.223] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[   118.223] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[   118.223] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   118.223] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   118.223] (EE) 

[   118.247] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Là je sèche. si vous avez une idée ...

----------

## zerros

je suis passé temporairement sur opengl d'xorg pour pouvoir avancer sur mes projets 3D.

Pour le moment je démarre en startx.

La carte intel reste limité en comparaison de nvidia, mais bon ...

Si vous avez une super idée, je suis preneur.

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> [   118.218] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.  Please
> 
> [   118.218] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     check your system's kernel log for additional error
> 
> [   118.218] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     messages and refer to Chapter 8: Common Problems in the
> ...

 

Ca dit quoi dmesg ou var/log/messages?

----------

## nutsi

Bonjour,

Alors j'utilise également optimus sur mon laptop, je viens de faire la mis à jour du kernel en 3.18.3 (~arch), et je n'ai aucun soucis, le module nvidia compile correctement et ce lance toujours normalement avec bumblebee.

Du coup, comme le demande sebB que dit dmesg ?

----------

## zerros

Voilà le dmesg:

[code:1:713b4786ca][    0.000000] BRK [0x01909000, 0x01909fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0190a000, 0x0190afff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0190b000, 0x0190bfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x22f400000-0x22f5fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x22f400000-0x22f5fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0190c000, 0x0190cfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x22c000000-0x22f3fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x22c000000-0x22f3fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x200000000-0x22bffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x200000000-0x22bffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00200000-0x1fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x20200000-0x40003fff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x20200000-0x3fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x40000000-0x40003fff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0190d000, 0x0190dfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x0190e000, 0x0190efff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x40005000-0xc9936fff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x40005000-0x401fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x40200000-0xc97fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xc9800000-0xc9936fff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xca08f000-0xca117fff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xca08f000-0xca117fff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xca622000-0xca622fff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xca622000-0xca622fff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xca666000-0xcade0fff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xca666000-0xca7fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xca800000-0xcabfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xcac00000-0xcade0fff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xcaff3000-0xcaffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xcaff3000-0xcaffffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x1ffffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x1ffffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F0490 000024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000CA1A0080 00007C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000CA1A92D8 00010C (v05 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000CA1A0190 009148 (v02 ALASKA A M I    00000021 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x00000000CA1E7080 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000CA1A93E8 000092 (v03 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x00000000CA1A9480 000044 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000CA1A94C8 00003C (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CA1A9508 000EA5 (v01 TrmRef PtidDevc 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000CA1AA3B0 000038 (v01 ALASKA A M I    01072009 AMI. 00000005)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CA1AA3E8 000315 (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CA1AA700 0008A2 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CA1AAFA8 000A92 (v01 PmRef  CpuPm    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CA1ABA40 000574 (v01 SgRef  SgTabl   00001000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000CA1ABFB8 000FAC (v01 OptRef OptTabl  00001000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0007bfffff] PMD -> [ffff880226c00000-ffff88022ddfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x22f5fffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009cfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x20200000-0x40003fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x40005000-0xc9936fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xca08f000-0xca117fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xca622000-0xca622fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xca666000-0xcade0fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xcaff3000-0xcaffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100000000-0x22f5fffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2069732

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3996 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 11254 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 823112 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 16989 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1242624 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Reserving Intel graphics stolen memory at 0xcba00000-0xcf9fffff

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009d000-0x0009dfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009e000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x40004000-0x40004fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xc9937000-0xca08efff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xca118000-0xca1e8fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xca1e9000-0xca621fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xca623000-0xca665fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcade1000-0xcaff2fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcb000000-0xcb7fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcb800000-0xcf9fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xcfa00000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfc000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfecfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed03fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed04000-0xfed1bfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfedfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xfeffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xcfa00000-0xf7ffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:32 nr_cpumask_bits:32 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 25 pages/cpu @ffff88022f200000 s70528 r8192 d23680 u262144

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s70528 r8192 d23680 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2041412

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-zerros-2.0-x86_64-3.17.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext4 quiet audit=0 ipv6.disable=1 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

[    0.000000] audit: disabled (until reboot)

[    0.000000] log_buf_len individual max cpu contribution: 4096 bytes

[    0.000000] log_buf_len total cpu_extra contributions: 28672 bytes

[    0.000000] log_buf_len min size: 32768 bytes

[    0.000000] log_buf_len: 65536 bytes

[    0.000000] early log buf free: 19428(59%)

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000000] xsave: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340 using standard form

[    0.000000] AGP: Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] AGP: No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 8073428K/8278928K available (5494K kernel code, 432K rwdata, 2008K rodata, 856K init, 408K bss, 205500K reserved)

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=32 to nr_cpu_ids=8.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=8

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:488 0

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 2194.997 MHz processor

[    0.000002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4389.99 BogoMIPS (lpj=21949970)

[    0.000004] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000011] ACPI: Core revision 20140724

[    0.007176] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.008656] Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.008658] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.008861] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.008862] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.008866] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    0.009270] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.009283] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.009291] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 8

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 32, 4MB 32, 1GB 0

[    0.009435] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 24K (ffffffff8189b000 - ffffffff818a1000)

[    0.009875] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.109985] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3632QM CPU @ 2.20GHz (fam: 06, model: 3a, stepping: 09)

[    0.109990] TSC deadline timer enabled

[    0.110004] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, 16-deep LBR, IvyBridge events, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.110025] ... version:                3

[    0.110026] ... bit width:              48

[    0.110026] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.110027] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.110028] ... max period:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.110029] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.110029] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.110289] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.110290] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7

[    0.206324] x86: Booted up 1 node, 8 CPUs

[    0.206327] smpboot: Total of 8 processors activated (35119.95 BogoMIPS)

[    0.212982] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.213305] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xca118000-0xca1e8fff] (856064 bytes)

[    0.213318] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xca623000-0xca665fff] (274432 bytes)

[    0.213563] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.213720] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.213722] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.213810] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.213811] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.213896] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.213898] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.213949] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.243209] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.243210] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.243211] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.243212] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.246005] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.373050] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.373481] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.373490] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88022E03A000 00083B (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.403280] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.403286] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88022E3AB400 000303 (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.433190] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.433195] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88022E3A8C00 000119 (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.473229] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.473239] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20140724/hwxface-580)

[    0.473243] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20140724/hwxface-580)

[    0.473257] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.473258] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.473285] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.488689] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

[    0.488694] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.488905] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: platform does not support [PCIeHotplug PME]

[    0.489031] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [AER PCIeCapability]

[    0.489458] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.489461] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-3e]

[    0.489463] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.489464] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.489466] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.489467] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.489469] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.489470] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.489472] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    0.489473] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

[    0.489475] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

[    0.489476] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xcfa00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.489485] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0154] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.489582] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0151] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.489617] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.489659] pci 0000:00:01.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.489708] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0166] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.489719] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7400000-0xf77fffff 64bit]

[    0.489725] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.489729] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf03f]

[    0.489842] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:1e31] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.489864] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7a0ffff 64bit]

[    0.489938] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.489983] pci 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.490031] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1e3a] type 00 class 0x078000

[    0.490054] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7a1b000-0xf7a1b00f 64bit]

[    0.490133] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.490230] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1e2d] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.490251] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7a18000-0xf7a183ff]

[    0.490345] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.490404] pci 0000:00:1a.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.490453] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1e20] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.490469] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7a10000-0xf7a13fff 64bit]

[    0.490547] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.490593] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.490638] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1e10] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.490724] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.490773] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.490818] pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:1e14] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.490904] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.490953] pci 0000:00:1c.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.490998] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:1e16] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.491083] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.491132] pci 0000:00:1c.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.491186] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1e26] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.491207] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7a17000-0xf7a173ff]

[    0.491301] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.491359] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.491406] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1e57] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.491594] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1e03] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.491612] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io  0xf0b0-0xf0b7]

[    0.491620] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io  0xf0a0-0xf0a3]

[    0.491628] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io  0xf090-0xf097]

[    0.491635] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf080-0xf083]

[    0.491643] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io  0xf060-0xf07f]

[    0.491650] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xf7a16000-0xf7a167ff]

[    0.491697] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.491780] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1e22] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.491795] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7a15000-0xf7a150ff 64bit]

[    0.491816] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

[    0.491945] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:0fd4] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.491958] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff]

[    0.491969] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.491980] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.491988] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]

[    0.491996] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xf7000000-0xf707ffff pref]

[    0.492055] pci 0000:01:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.513201] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.513205] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.513210] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf6000000-0xf70fffff]

[    0.513216] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.513292] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.513389] pci 0000:03:00.0: [8086:422b] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.513431] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7900000-0xf7901fff 64bit]

[    0.513631] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.513668] pci 0000:03:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.543243] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.543251] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

[    0.543400] pci 0000:04:00.0: [10ec:5289] type 00 class 0xff0000

[    0.543462] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7800000-0xf780ffff]

[    0.543997] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.543999] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.544089] pci 0000:04:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.544204] pci 0000:04:00.2: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.544274] pci 0000:04:00.2: reg 0x10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.544381] pci 0000:04:00.2: reg 0x18: [mem 0xf2104000-0xf2104fff 64bit pref]

[    0.544450] pci 0000:04:00.2: reg 0x20: [mem 0xf2100000-0xf2103fff 64bit pref]

[    0.544767] pci 0000:04:00.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.544768] pci 0000:04:00.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.573339] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.573342] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.573346] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

[    0.573352] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.573381] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.573383] acpi PNP0A08:00: Disabling ASPM (FADT indicates it is unsupported)

[    0.576116] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.576164] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.576210] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.576254] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.576298] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.576343] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.576388] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.576432] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.576624] ACPI: Enabled 5 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    0.576658] ACPI : EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.576722] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:00:02.0

[    0.576724] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.576728] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=none,locks=none

[    0.576730] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.576730] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.576731] vgaarb: no bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    0.576829] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.576867] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.576883] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.576965] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.578593] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.578645] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009d800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.578646] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x40004000-0x43ffffff]

[    0.578648] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xc9937000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.578649] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xca118000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.578651] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xca623000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.578653] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcade1000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.578654] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcb000000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.578655] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x22f600000-0x22fffffff]

[    0.578884] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.580713] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.580785] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

[    0.580789] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.580866] system 00:01: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    0.580868] system 00:01: [io  0x1000-0x100f] has been reserved

[    0.580870] system 00:01: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.580871] system 00:01: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.580873] system 00:01: [io  0x0400-0x0453] could not be reserved

[    0.580875] system 00:01: [io  0x0458-0x047f] has been reserved

[    0.580876] system 00:01: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

[    0.580878] system 00:01: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    0.580880] system 00:01: [io  0x3322-0x3323] has been reserved

[    0.580882] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.580912] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.580959] system 00:03: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

[    0.580961] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.581012] system 00:04: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.581014] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.581046] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.581096] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs ETD0403 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.583538] system 00:07: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.583540] system 00:07: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    0.583542] system 00:07: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.583543] system 00:07: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.583545] system 00:07: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

[    0.583547] system 00:07: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.583549] system 00:07: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

[    0.583551] system 00:07: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.583553] system 00:07: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.583556] system 00:07: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.583557] system 00:07: [mem 0xcfa00000-0xcfa00fff] has been reserved

[    0.583560] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.583694] system 00:08: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff] has been reserved

[    0.583696] system 00:08: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.583698] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.583714] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

[    0.588288] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.588291] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.588294] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf6000000-0xf70fffff]

[    0.588296] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.588299] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.588311] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.588315] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

[    0.588323] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.588326] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.588330] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

[    0.588334] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.588341] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.588342] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.588344] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.588345] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.588347] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.588348] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.588350] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    0.588351] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

[    0.588353] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

[    0.588354] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0xcfa00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.588356] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.588357] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf6000000-0xf70fffff]

[    0.588359] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xf1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.588361] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

[    0.588362] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.588364] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

[    0.588365] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.588450] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.588693] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.588788] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.588903] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.588917] TCP: reno registered

[    0.588920] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.588941] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.589048] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.589065] pci 0000:00:02.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    0.629061] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.629104] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.629106] software IO TLB [mem 0xc5937000-0xc9937000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800c5937000-ffff8800c9936fff]

[    0.629572] RAPL PMU detected, hw unit 2^-16 Joules, API unit is 2^-32 Joules, 3 fixed counters 163840 ms ovfl timer

[    0.630294] futex hash table entries: 2048 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.630842] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.630864] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.631154] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.631313] ntfs: driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.631397] fuse init (API version 7.23)

[    0.631492] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    0.632546] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, no debug enabled

[    0.632862] msgmni has been set to 15768

[    0.633217] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    0.633219] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.633221] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.633246] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.633404] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.633843] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.634195] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.634238] vesafb: mode is 1920x1080x32, linelength=7680, pages=0

[    0.634239] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.634240] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.634255] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004680000, using 8128k, total 8128k

[    0.791886] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    0.941206] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.941226] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x21120

[    0.941227] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x3A

[    0.941228] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    0.943889] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    0.946156] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

[    0.946228] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.946231] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.946275] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.946277] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.946322] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

[    0.971526] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    0.971575] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    0.971577] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.981952] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.981954] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (57 C)

[    0.981975] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.982618] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[    0.982620] checking generic (d0000000 7f0000) vs hw (d0000000 10000000)

[    0.982621] fb: switching to inteldrmfb from VESA VGA

[    0.982635] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.982722] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    1.037569] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    1.037574] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT] (battery present)

[    1.039477] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.039487] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    1.039488] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    1.039600] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    1.091641] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.432948] [drm:cpt_set_fifo_underrun_reporting] *ERROR* uncleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder A

[    1.432950] [drm:cpt_serr_int_handler] *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun

[    1.630047] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2195.014 MHz

[    1.857484] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    1.864002] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.864003] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[    1.890432] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS

[    1.890467] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

[    1.890622] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1a/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4

[    1.890672] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    1.930248] acpi device:4b: registered as cooling_device8

[    1.930316] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input5

[    1.930334] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20140725 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    1.931690] brd: module loaded

[    1.932347] loop: module loaded

[    1.932450] rtsx_pci 0000:04:00.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.932464] rtsx_pci 0000:04:00.0: rtsx_pci_acquire_irq: pcr->msi_en = 1, pci->irq = 26

[    1.932890] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.932995] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.933015] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    1.950368] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x15 impl SATA mode

[    1.950372] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq stag pm led clo pio slum part ems sxs apst 

[    1.991083] scsi host0: ahci

[    1.991267] scsi host1: ahci

[    1.991370] scsi host2: ahci

[    1.991469] scsi host3: ahci

[    1.991563] scsi host4: ahci

[    1.991659] scsi host5: ahci

[    1.991709] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7a16000 port 0xf7a16100 irq 27

[    1.991710] ata2: DUMMY

[    1.991712] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7a16000 port 0xf7a16200 irq 27

[    1.991713] ata4: DUMMY

[    1.991715] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7a16000 port 0xf7a16300 irq 27

[    1.991715] ata6: DUMMY

[    1.991866] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:ELNM] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.995261] i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1

[    1.996642] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.996646] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.996648] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.996649] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.996650] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.996778] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.997208] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    1.997380] TCP: cubic registered

[    1.997383] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.997916] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.998907] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6

[    2.340744] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    2.341663] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    2.341666] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    2.341668] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    2.341859] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[    2.341860] ata1.00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series, DXM05B0Q, max UDMA/133

[    2.341862] ata1.00: 250069680 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    2.342190] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    2.342192] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    2.342194] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    2.342378] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[    2.342437] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.342607] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Samsung SSD 840  5B0Q PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.342917] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 250069680 512-byte logical blocks: (128 GB/119 GiB)

[    2.343189] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.343192] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.343288] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.343819]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    2.344102] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.682628] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    2.691114] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.694515] ata3.00: ATAPI: hp DVDWBD TS-LB23L, 0500, max UDMA/100

[    2.696829] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.700003] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            hp       DVDWBD TS-LB23L  0500 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.720005] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.720007] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.720163] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.947285] psmouse serio2: elantech: assuming hardware version 3 (with firmware version 0x250f01)

[    3.045164] psmouse serio2: elantech: Synaptics capabilities query result 0x18, 0x17, 0x0b.

[    3.051517] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.365719] input: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input12

[    3.410974] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    3.410976] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    3.411247] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    3.411249] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    3.411250] md: autorun ...

[    3.411251] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    3.414629] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.414642] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    3.415247] devtmpfs: mounted

[    3.415904] Freeing unused kernel memory: 856K (ffffffff817c5000 - ffffffff8189b000)

[    3.519906] random: systemd urandom read with 49 bits of entropy available

[    3.532746] IPv6: Loaded, but administratively disabled, reboot required to enable

[    3.701562] systemd[1]: [/usr/lib64/systemd/system/x11vnc.service:9] Executable path is not absolute, ignoring: start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --user azer --pidfile /var/run/x11vnc.pid --make-pidfile --background --exec x11vnc -- -forever -loop

[    3.701739] systemd[1]: x11vnc.service lacks ExecStart setting. Refusing.

[    3.709272] systemd[1]: Cannot add dependency job for unit x11vnc.service, ignoring: Unit x11vnc.service failed to load: Invalid argument. See system logs and 'systemctl status x11vnc.service' for details.

[    3.724344] vboxdrv: Found 8 processor cores.

[    3.759298] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x2e0 offMax=0x4807a75

[    3.759446] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

[    3.759448] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.3.18 (interface 0x001a0008).

[    3.774008] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: discard

[    3.787140] systemd-udevd[166]: starting version 216

[    3.860505] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input15

[    3.862741] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f conflicts with OpRegion 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f04f (\_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI) (20140724/utaddress-258)

[    3.862750] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    3.868144] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    3.868555] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    3.868569] r8169 0000:04:00.2: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    3.868584] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    3.868853] r8169 0000:04:00.2: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.869086] r8169 0000:04:00.2 eth0: RTL8411 at 0xffffc900048c0000, 00:90:f5:e3:fa:82, XID 08800800 IRQ 28

[    3.869089] r8169 0000:04:00.2 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    3.870028] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    3.870625] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    3.875441] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    3.875709] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    3.875722] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    3.875825] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    3.875831] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    3.875848] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.875985] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.875990] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.875993] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    3.875996] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.17.7-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    3.875999] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    3.876743] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    3.878840] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.878860] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    3.881196] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    3.881198] Copyright(c) 2003- 2014 Intel Corporation

[    3.881391] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    3.881459] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.881745] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    3.881754] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.881907] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    3.881911] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.881913] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    3.881915] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.17.7-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    3.881917] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    3.882237] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.882254] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    3.883392] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode failed with error -2

[    3.883408] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x15

[    3.883413] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-5.ucode failed with error -2

[    3.883934] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x15

[    3.883963] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x15

[    3.883986] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x15

[    3.884012] microcode: CPU4 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x15

[    3.884036] microcode: CPU5 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x15

[    3.884060] microcode: CPU6 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x15

[    3.884085] microcode: CPU7 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x15

[    3.884171] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    3.886526] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532 op_mode iwldvm

[    3.894690] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.894701] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    3.894718] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    3.896726] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    3.896729] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    3.898631] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    3.898659] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf7a18000

[    3.906077] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[    3.906082] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[    3.906085] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[    3.906089] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Ultimate-N 6300 AGN, REV=0x74

[    3.906143] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Disabled

[    3.912394] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.912771] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.912776] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.912779] usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.912783] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.17.7-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.912785] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    3.913152] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.913165] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.913649] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.913661] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    3.913693] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    3.914388] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0006 -> 0007)

[    3.914497] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=none

[    3.917640] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    3.917671] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7a17000

[    3.918815] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20130102 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 1

[    3.918825] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  343.36  Mon Dec  1 16:18:58 PST 2014

[    3.923231] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[    3.932408] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.932660] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.932665] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.932668] usb usb4: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.932671] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.17.7-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.932674] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    3.948799] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.950092] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.955335] Adding 8388604k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8388604k SS

[    3.956473] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.970536] sound hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig: line_outs=1 (0x1a/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    3.970542] sound hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    3.970546] sound hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x21/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    3.970549] sound hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    3.970557] sound hdaudioC0D0:    dig-out=0x1e/0x0

[    3.970559] sound hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    3.970563] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Internal Mic=0x19

[    3.970567] sound hdaudioC0D0:      Mic=0x18

[    3.974831] sound hdaudioC0D3: autoconfig: line_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    3.974837] sound hdaudioC0D3:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    3.974841] sound hdaudioC0D3:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    3.974844] sound hdaudioC0D3:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    3.974847] sound hdaudioC0D3:    dig-out=0x6/0x0

[    3.974849] sound hdaudioC0D3:    inputs:

[    3.998427] systemd-journald[136]: Received request to flush runtime journal from PID 1

[    4.011902] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    4.017940] r8169 0000:04:00.2 enp4s0f2: renamed from eth0

[    4.035579] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 32 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.041251] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140724/nsarguments-95)

[    4.041365] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140724/nsarguments-95)

[    4.041441] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140724/nsarguments-95)

[    4.041513] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140724/nsarguments-95)

[    4.041586] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140724/nsarguments-95)

[    4.041655] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140724/nsarguments-95)

[    4.041763] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140724/nsarguments-95)

[    4.041834] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140724/nsarguments-95)

[    4.102792] systemd-udevd[185]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp4s0f2

[    4.102990] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    4.102993] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[    4.102995] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[    4.103000] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    4.103003] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    4.103006] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    4.103010] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    4.103014] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    4.103018] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    4.103021] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    4.103024] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[    4.162694] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0 wlp3s0: renamed from wlan0

[    4.216798] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: discard,data=ordered,commit=600

[    4.222833] systemd-udevd[179]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s0

[    4.232769] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    4.383215] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    4.383222] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    4.383755] hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.383840] hub 3-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    4.455918] r8169 0000:04:00.2 enp4s0f2: link down

[    4.723416] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Disabled

[    4.730087] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x3-0x1

[    4.950445] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Disabled

[    4.957117] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x0-0x3-0x1

[    8.474793] wlp3s0: authenticate with 14:0c:76:f6:c6:00

[    8.506469] wlp3s0: send auth to 14:0c:76:f6:c6:00 (try 1/3)

[    8.509116] wlp3s0: authenticated

[    8.517244] wlp3s0: associate with 14:0c:76:f6:c6:00 (try 1/3)

[    8.520751] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 14:0c:76:f6:c6:00 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[    8.532023] wlp3s0: associated

[   11.174392] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20140724/nsarguments-95)

[   11.270516] usb 4-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[   11.421803] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[   11.421806] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[   11.4

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Ton log est coupé. Met-le sur un pastebin ou dans le genre.

Sinon, je sais pas comment fonctionne les numéros PCI (j'ai jamais compris...), mais ça serait pas plutôt PCI:0:1:0 l'adresse de ta carte ?

```
[ 3.914388] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0006 -> 0007)
```

----------

## zerros

Non apparement le PCI que j'ai mis en correct:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GTX 660M] (rev a1)
```

Pour le dmesg, je ne suis pas à la maison, alors je referai un test et le reposterai ce soir.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

En cherchant un truc sur Prime, je suis tombé là dessus : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/bumblebee#Failed_to_initialize_the_NVIDIA_GPU_at_PCI:1:0:0_.28GPU_fallen_off_the_bus_.2F_RmInitAdapter_failed.21.29

Une piste peut-être...

----------

## Enlight

hello... les premiers logs me donnent l impression que tout est ok sauf le grab de la VT... sachant que sous gentoo xorg prends la VT7 par defaut, est-ce que tu n aurais pas limité le nombre de VT à moins de 7 dans ta config kernel?

----------

